# Razer Nostromo Erfahrungen



## Majestic-12 (19. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte einmal fragen ob eventuell irgend jemand das Razer Nostromo besitzt und erfahrungen weiter geben kann da ich mir das gerne kaufen würde.
Wie ist die verarbeitung und wie kommt ihr damit zurecht. Habe es im M-Markt mehrmals angeschaut und in die hand genommen. Ich komme soweit gut damit klar habe relativ große Hände.

Wäre für "Testberichte" von euch echt dankbar.

MFG Majestic-12


----------



## s|n|s (19. November 2011)

Was kann das Nostromo eigentlich, was eine Tastatur nicht kann?

Bestes Marketing der Welt, jemandem etwas zu verkaufen, dass er nicht braucht? Das Geld wäre doch in eine gescheite Tastatur zum Beispiel besser angelegt, oder? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## gh0st76 (19. November 2011)

Halt ein typisches, Razervermarktetes Spielzeug. Lieber Geld in eine gute Tastatur pumpen als in so ein Stück unnötige Peripherie. Im Notfall kann man sogar die Black Widow Ultimate kaufen die einiges mehr kann und dann noch mechanische Switches hat.


----------



## Schiassomat (19. November 2011)

Und die Logitech G13 sagt dir nicht zu?
Logitech G13 Advance Gameboard USB schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ist glaube ich um einiges besser, schon alleine der tollen Anzeige wegen

Sonst bin ich auch der Meinung besser in eine gute Tastatur anlegen.

Bin eigentlich mit dem normalen Tastatur Laiout immer gut zurecht gekommen beim Gamen aber seit dem ich die hier habe geht das ganze noch um einiges besser.
Gamingtastatur SteelSeries Merc Stealth: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hab nämlich ziemlich große Hände

Sollte nur ein Denkanstoß sein wegen seperater Gaming Tasten und so.


----------



## tripod (19. November 2011)

kann über das nostromo (fast) nur gutes berichten.

die software funktioniert einwandfrei, was nicht bei allen razer-produkten der fall ist.
(deswegen ist das nostromo bei mir auch das einzige verbliebene produkt aus dem hause razer. habe mich erst vor tagen von meiner mamba und einer alten lycosa getrennt)

die gespeicherten tasten und profile funktionieren auch tadellos.

das einzige was bei mir nach einigen wochen aufgetreten ist, war ein leichten "knarzen" sobald man die hand drauf hat.
zur lösung des problems hab ich lediglich vier kleine stückchen schaumstoff an den verbindungen platziert und dann die handauflage drauf.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





als kleines modding hab ich die auflage noch mit carbonfolie bezogen, fühlt sich meiner meinung nach angenehmer an.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





preislich... naja nostromo ~50€ neu

oder das n52 von belkin(ursprungsprodukt des nostromo's) dazu solltest du mal in der bucht nachsehen.

alternativ: logitech g13 ~50€ gebraucht oder ~65€ neu

zu was ich dir nun raten würde... wird schwierig. hätte ich es noch nicht, würde ich es mir nicht kaufen, aber das es bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert,
werde ich es weiter behalten.


----------



## Majestic-12 (19. November 2011)

@ s|n|s  und gh0st76

Das war nicht meine Frage und die Posts waren absolut unnötig sorry.  Außerdem besitze ich als Tastatur die Logitech Illuminted da ich viel lieber auf einer Slim Tastatur schreibe und auch sehr zufrieden damit bin. Zum spielen hätte ich allerdings lieber Mechanische Tasten da ich bei meiner Tasstatur öfters daneben haue und einem auch das Handgelenk schmerz da es ja wie gesagt eine Slim Tastatur ist. Deswegen würde ich gerne das Nostromo kaufen und nicht weil ich Geld übrig habe das ich unbedingt Razer in den Rachen werfen will. 

@ Schiassomat 

Hatte auch an die G13 gedacht nur leider liegt sie nicht so gut in meiner Hand und wegen der Tastatur siehe einige Zeilen weiter oben. 

@ tripod

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Hast mir sehr weitergeholfen. Bin mit meinem Razer Produkten bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, habe als Maus eine Razer Lachesis 5600, das Goliathus Mouspad und das Carcharias als Headset.
Die Carbon Folie sieht übrigens echt gut aus!


----------



## tripod (20. November 2011)

und ist sehr angenehm! 

besonders wenn man mal 2 oder mehr stunden am stück zockt konnte ich noch nie schweiss festellen.

spar an dieser stelle bitte nicht, solltest du das auch haben wollen.
imitate oder nachahmungen sind zwar billig, aber fühlen sich nicht im entfernetsten angenehm an.


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2011)

Echte Vorteile gegenüber einer Tastatur sind vor allem der Analogstick des G13 bzw. das Scrollrad des Nostromo- solche Analogen Eingabemöglichkeiten, die in einigen Spielen duchaus hilfreich sein können hat man bei einer klassischen Tastatur nicht

Diese Punkte sind meiner Meinung nach auch die wichtigsten Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Geräten: beim Nostromo hat man eben "nur" einen Digitalen Stick + Scrollrad, beim G13 einen echten Analogstick, beim G13 hat man dann eben noch das Display als je nach Spiel mehr oder weniger nützliche Spielerei


----------



## Schiassomat (20. November 2011)

> Hatte auch an die G13 gedacht nur leider liegt sie nicht so gut in  meiner Hand und wegen der Tastatur siehe einige Zeilen weiter oben.


Was willste mir jetzt damit sagen?
Das du auch große Hände hast?

Bin halt der Meinung dass für Ego Shooter die Stealth sehr gut geeignet ist, ist halt nur meine Meinung da die W,A,S,D,E,Q Tasten sehr groß sind un man dadurch fast keine 2 Tasten auf einmal drückt.
War zumindest bei mir ab und zu mit der Norm. Tastatur so dass im eifer des Gefecht`s die eine oder andere Taste zuviel gedrückt wurde.

zb.: E und R oder G und F waren sehr beliebt.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. November 2011)

Majestic-12 schrieb:


> @ s|n|s  und gh0st76
> 
> Das war nicht meine Frage und die Posts waren absolut unnötig sorry.  Außerdem besitze ich als Tastatur die Logitech Illuminted da ich viel lieber auf einer Slim Tastatur schreibe und auch sehr zufrieden damit bin. Zum spielen hätte ich allerdings lieber Mechanische Tasten da ich bei meiner Tasstatur öfters daneben haue und einem auch das Handgelenk schmerz da es ja wie gesagt eine Slim Tastatur ist. Deswegen würde ich gerne das Nostromo kaufen und nicht weil ich Geld übrig habe das ich unbedingt Razer in den Rachen werfen will.


 
Du willst zum zocken lieber eine mechanische Tastatur und willst dir dann das Nostromo kaufen? Wüsste nicht das dieses Ding mechanische Switches hat.


----------



## Majestic-12 (20. November 2011)

@ Schiassomat

Damit möchte ich sagen das ich bereits eine sehr gute Tastatur habe und mir deswegen keine neue Kaufen möchte sondern nur das Keypad. 

@ gh0st76

Nach Recherche meiner seits besitzt sie wirklich keine Mechanische Switches da hast du recht. Jedoch würde ich darauf immer noch lieber spielen wie auf meiner Logitech Illuminated. Hat denn die G13 mechanische Switches?


----------



## gh0st76 (21. November 2011)

Die Logitech hat auch keine mechanischen Switches. Dann wären die Dinger teurer. Dann würde sich sowas nicht mehr lohnen weil es für ein paar Euro mehr schon gute mechanische Tastaturen gibt die um einiges mehr bieten.


----------



## Majestic-12 (21. November 2011)

Alles klar dann entschuldige bitte meine unwissenheit.

Habe mich nun nach langen Testen im M-Markt doch für das G13 entschieden. Meiner Meinung nach liegt es einfach besser auf dem Tisch. Das Nostromo hat leider etwas gewackelt und die Tastenaufteilung hat mir nicht ganz so gut gefallen. Kann vielleicht auch an dem Ausstellungsstück gelegen haben aber insgesamt macht das G13 für mich einfach den wertigeren eindruck und im M-Markt war der Preisunterschied nur bei 4€. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MFG Majestic-12


----------



## tripod (21. November 2011)

neugierig wäre ich, was das g13 im mm gekostet hat.

der billigste anbieter im netz für ein neues g13 ist laut meiner kurzen suche: mindfactory 54,90€ + 6,99€(vorkasse) = 61,89€

auf alle fälle schon mal viel spass damit


----------



## Majestic-12 (21. November 2011)

So günstig war es dann nicht.  Ist ja bekannt das man im einzelhandel immer einiges drauf legt. Habe 74€ bezahlt. Das nostromo hat 69.99€ gekostet.

Naja war schließlich mein weihnachtsgeschenk da musste ich nicht so sehr aufs geld schauen. 

Edit: Im übrigen muss ich sagen das ich echt gut damit zurecht komm. Habe heute viel BF3 gespielt und komme mit der g13 besser zurecht wie mir meiner tastatur. Auch in bfbc2 kein problem.


----------



## scrap (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

leider steht mir nur noch eine Hand voll funktionsfähig zur Verfügung.
aber ich würde gern wieder Shooter zocken...

daher habe ich mir das Nostromo angeschaut um Maus und Tastatur mit links zu bedienen.
WASD per Keypad ud Fadenkreuz per Stick.

aber der digitale Stick macht es unmöglich, das Fadenkreuz per Stick zu bedienen.
oder ich versteh die Konfig nicht (getestet mit BF BC2)

hat jemand Erfahrung ob der Stick als Mausersatz funktioniert?
oder hab ich mit eine anderen KeyPad (z.B. G13) mehr Erfolg?

mir ist klar, das ich nicht mehr so spiele wie mit Maus + Tasten, aber wenigstens mithalten will ich schon können...

danke vorab


----------



## Majestic-12 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Scrab, ich besitze ja nun die G13 mir ist es allerdings nicht bekannt das ich mit dem Mini Joystick den Mauszeiger bedienen kann. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur die Funktion nicht gefunden. Sorry das ich dir nicht weiter helfen konnte.


----------

